# Question regarding shrimp breeding, in a controlled space.



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

Here is my idea, please tell me if it is possible, if so, any products out there? (US)

My tank is my 40b, i have wild type shrimp all in it, mixes of mixes, etc. Some though are pure cherries or pure yellow shrimp. 
I'd like to kind of clear the colors out a bit, so i can just have something to do on the side for experiments and fun etc.
Would i be able to get one of those little breeder boxes and use those to breed (example) 2 specific shrimp? or a small group of shrimp in that little box? Are their any other products out their like this? 

Thanks!


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Feb 2019)

Go to Journal My Tanks nicpapa you could get a answer


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

PARAGUAY said:


> Go to Journal My Tanks nicpapa you could get a answer


been a long time since i've heard that name! ill ask him  ty 

*Still taking suggestions*


----------



## Hendre (14 Feb 2019)

The babies will probably escape the parts and mingle with everyone else. Honestly I'd just get more tanks for this


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

Hendre said:


> The babies will probably escape the parts and mingle with everyone else. Honestly I'd just get more tanks for this


i wish i could  lol


----------



## Hendre (14 Feb 2019)

No more space available?


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

Hendre said:


> No more space available?


that'd be correct! + i like the idea of a small little hob breeder anyway just to have one. Im talking small as in around 5x5 inches or less/more

i was looking at this one:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QRDF4K/ref=twister_B00Q4PKI7A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tam (14 Feb 2019)

Maybe fitting dividers inside the tank would be an option?


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

tam said:


> Maybe fitting dividers inside the tank would be an option?


No not in the scape, i prefer no large dividers in a dutch aquascape haha 

Definitely considering the one i linked


----------



## alto (14 Feb 2019)

In this type of setup pointless to spend $$ on any pure line - you will get cross breeding 
Check Shrimpspot forum for relevant discussions


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

alto said:


> In this type of setup pointless to spend $$ on any pure line - you will get cross breeding
> Check Shrimpspot forum for relevant discussions


im not worried about getting pure lines.

I said this previously, its just a "for fun" thing. And for future use if needed.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Feb 2019)

I breed Yellow Sakura’s @DutchMuch 









PM me if you want details on a cheap setup


----------



## Hendre (15 Feb 2019)

Nice and big! What are you feeding?


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

Hendre said:


> Nice and big! What are you feeding?


was gonna say they look very nice


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> Would i be able to get one of those little breeder boxes and use those to breed (example) 2 specific shrimp? or a small group of shrimp in that little box? Are their any other products out their like this?



Yes, the breeder boxes that draw and circulate water from the main tank will work for a small group of shrimp or two adults to start a colony. Pick your breeders well and read a bit on genetics to help you choose the ones with the best possible outcome. Putting moss in the breeder box with a tiny layer of sand for substrate works really well for them to feel comfy and breed.


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

sciencefiction said:


> Yes, the breeder boxes that draw and circulate water from the main tank will work for a small group of shrimp or two adults to start a colony. Pick your breeders well and read a bit on genetics to help you choose the ones with the best possible outcome. Putting moss in the breeder box with a tiny layer of sand for substrate works really well for them to feel comfy and breed.


I highly thank you for the answer, thank you vm!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Feb 2019)

Hendre said:


> Nice and big! What are you feeding?



There are two rules to success.

1. Never tell everything you know.


----------



## papa_c (17 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> . Never tell everything you know



Intresting strategy on a forum that is based on helping each other! Unless I have misunderstood the reply


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> There are two rules to success.
> 
> 1. Never tell everything you know.


1 rule to success

1. Obey the rules


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Feb 2019)

papa_c said:


> Intresting strategy on a forum that is based on helping each other! Unless I have misunderstood the reply


this is also true lmao


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Feb 2019)

It’s a quote. Roger H. Lincoln. A witty retort. An attempt at humour.

I now see there is nothing funny about shrimp  Nor refusing to disperse knowledge that may help others... 

But have you heard about Fight Club @papa_c ?


----------



## papa_c (17 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> But have you heard about Fight Club



Now you have really lost me! Never heard of Roger H. Lincoln and not seen Fight Club!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Feb 2019)

I’m ending this joke here. Don’t want to break the first two rules of Shrimp Club. However...

@Hendre feeding bloodworm, jbl veggie tabs, spinach and an endless supply of biofilm from dense planting. Careful on the amount of protein you give though.


----------

